# Quick Embarrassing Question about Male Dog



## mozart (Feb 24, 2012)

Long story short, I just rescued a dog with a badly botched tail amputation. I'm getting him vet care and hoping to find a new home for him soon. That's not the issue. Although if anybody in southwest Missouri is looking for a really good dog.... :wink:

Anyway, really dumb/embarrassing question here, so bear with me. I've never had a male dog before. I noticed today that he had his penis out of the sheath a little bit. First time I've seen that, but whatever, I know that's normal. What did not look at all normal to be was a large round lump at the base/back of the sheath (is this even the correct terminology for dogs?). It looked to be the exact size and shape of a testicle, and I think there were actually two of them side by side, but I wouldn't swear to it. Now, I know he's neutered, because I saw his stitches in November when the previous owner first got him, and because the pound requires neutering prior to adoption, and because he has a "fixed" tattoo mark on his belly, and because he squats like a girl to pee and doesn't hump anything. My first thought was a lingering infection from the neuter, but that was a super long time ago and surely I would have noticed before now. Then I thought edema from the infection/inflammation at his tail stump, but that didn't seem right, either. I palpated the lump(s), and it/they were pretty firm but certainly pliable. It wasn't exactly how I'd imagine testicles feeling, but I don't go around squeezing dog nuts all day, either. I called my mom out to have a look, but in the minute it took her to get outside, the "swelling" had vanished, as had his penis. So, my question. I know that when dogs breed (have an erection?), their penis swells--hence "dog tied." Is that what was going on? Can the penis swell inside the sheath enough to look like balls? Should I be concerned? Should I ask the vet about it tomorrow, or would she ridicule me and give me a birds-n-bees lesson?


Oh, and the previous owner mentioned that he sometimes saw what he thought were testicles, too, but before now I thought he was full of it.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I cannot remember for the life of me what that is called, but it is in fact totally normal. It happens in both my neutered males.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

> o, my question. I know that when dogs breed (have an erection?), their penis swells--hence "dog tied." Is that what was going on? Can the penis swell inside the sheath enough to look like balls? Should I be concerned? Should I ask the vet about it tomorrow, or would she ridicule me and give me a birds-n-bees lesson?


It is normal. Nothing to be concerned about. Yes, when the male dog is excited, it can look like that. As long as there is no issue with the penis going back into the sheath (which you said there wasn't) then its just a male dog being a male dog.


----------



## mozart (Feb 24, 2012)

Does it have anything to do with increased blood flow / erection, or anything like that? Someone on a horse forum told me that a vet told _them_ it was from a botched neuter surgery (not like leaving testicles behind, but, as she put it, "something to do with not completely severing something"). Any truth to that?


----------



## mozart (Feb 24, 2012)

OK, that makes sense.

Here's the poor boy:


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

On horses, the term "proud cut" means that the gelding is showing stallion sexual behaviors, which may be attributed to leaving some of the testicular tissue behind. But there are enough geldings that show that behavior that it is unlikely that in all those cases the vets actually left something behind. For horses with un-descended testicles, maybe though.

Male dogs still have blood flow without their testicles. Obviously since without blood flow to the penis, there would be severe health problems.

Edit to add:
Wow, that is a horribly botched tail job. I would be extremely worried about infection. (And very pissed at whoever did that to him-- if it was a vet, that has got to be malpractice, if not a vet, it might be criminal animal abuse)


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

He was really excited. No botch surgery, just a normal reaction. What you saw is called the bulbus glandis. Just part of a male dog's anatomy. So relax and no not a stupid question at all. You would not believe how many people used to call the shelter and ask the same question. They knew their dog was supposed to be neutered but happened to see this and they thought maybe he did not get neutered.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

He's so cute and precious omg!

What did happen to his poor tail though?!?! That looks awful D:!!! </3 <~my heart breaking


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Bulbourethral glands. Very normal.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Just saw the pics. Ouch! I hope it heals ok.


----------



## mozart (Feb 24, 2012)

Ah, see, horses are my thing, and the proud cut thing has been dispelled as a myth (except in the case of cryptorchids and unethical vets). http://www.cvmbs.colostate.edu/bms/erl/PDF/Learnstall9_proudcut_apr09.pdf

Not that that's relevant here, unless there's an equivalent in dogs. But you guys have reassured me.


----------



## mozart (Feb 24, 2012)

Niraya said:


> He's so cute and precious omg!
> 
> What did happen to his poor tail though?!?! That looks awful D:!!! </3 <~my heart breaking


He got run over by a UPS truck, which severed half of his tail completely and degloved the rest. The vet amputated it, but did a really bad job and didn't include any kind of proper aftercare (and incorrect drug dosages). The stitches popped out, the owner was fed up, and he was going to be euthanized despite being an otherwise healthy, young, well-behaved dog. He's been spending the days at my vet's office, and the nights at my house, and the wound is healing up nicely. I just really need to move him along, because I'll be moving into an apartment shortly and I can't leave him for my parents to take care of, as they already have three dogs. It's not fair to him to keep living in a crate, either. For what it's worth, he's about the best-natured dog I've known.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Aw he's got such a sweet face! Thank you for saving him and doing what you can to find him a new home!

Glad to know it's healing well!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Try posting on all the Facebook groups for various dog rescues in your area (or ever farther out if you can arrange transportation). Ask about foster homes. If you have the finances, a donation enough to cover a crate and some basic items like collar and leash would be a great help to most rescues and might make them more likely to take on his case.

Unless your apartment forbids dogs or has breed/size restrictions, there isn't any reason a dog can't live in an apartment. And even some apts that have restrictions might be willing to bend the rules if they meet the dog with an injury like that and know that him staying is temporary. It is worth asking.


----------



## mozart (Feb 24, 2012)

Unfortunately, my finances are pretty much tied up in his vet care. I haven't even gotten the final (or any) bill on that yet, and since he's now spent four days at the clinic, I'm in no rush to see the total. I'd rather he not end up in a shelter again, and I want to screen homes extremely carefully since he's already had such a rough go in life. So I'd like to avoid advertising on Craigslist, if possible. If you guys know of any good resources for finding good homes for dogs, by all means, please post them. I'm really not a dog person and don't know much about this sort of thing.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Sometimes spinal cord injuries will cause erections (in both people and animals). Possibly the tail amputation/injury caused some spinal cord damage. (Even temporary, which could make frequent erections common during the healing process). If his penis doesn't go back into the sheath, see a vet..


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Look up "dog rescue" and your state, and any neighboring states, on google and contact all of them. Include that picture of the wound above, and that he is a sweet, good natured dog. Really tug at their heart strings. It doesn't even really matter what breed of rescue, a lot of them will do courtesy listings of unrelated breeds in such situations.

What state are you in? If you are near PA, I could give you the name of the rescue I got my dog from, they might be willing to help.


----------



## mozart (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm in southwest Missouri. When it comes to contacting breed-specific rescues (I like those, after having a good experience with a Bloodhound group), any advice on which direction to go? The pound had him advertised as Blue Heeler / Lab. I can believe the Heeler, due to his bat ears and ticking coloration, but I don't really see the Lab. I almost thought he looked a touch Pit Bull / Bull Terrier in there, but the vet thinks he's Shepherd / Lab, and a dog person told me he looks part Basenji (his tail, when he had it, was long and straight, and I've never actually heard him bark, but that doesn't mean he can't).


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

I live in southwest Missouri as well. If you can message me your location, I might be able to give you the names of some groups to contact.


----------



## mozart (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh, it's not a big secret or anything. I'm about 15 miles north of Springfield, but I'm in town all the time. I know about CARE (parents have a dachshund from there) and the Killuminati Foundation and the like, but if they're even able/willing to help--and I can't blame them if they just say they're full up and want to place their own dogs first--won't they just want to stick him in a kennel indefinitely, like all the others? I suppose I could just email them and ask, but I keep procrastinating....


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Most rescues don't have kennel facilities and keep their dogs in foster homes instead. Some might pay for board with a local vet or a trainer for special cases (medical or behavior) if they have the money available. 

Try searching "no kill" and the major cities around you.  The No Kill movement is what is sounds like and works with various shelters and rescues for both cats and dogs typically. 

If you're procrastinating because you think you can either keep the dog or can keep him until you can find him a home, then awesome. If you are procrastinating and are just going to run up against a deadline of not being able to help the dog, then get working now on finding him a new place.


----------



## ArlosMom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, poor boy!! His rear end looks so painful  
Hope you find some relief for him, and a nice home!

Arlo was the first boy dog that I've ever spent any amount of time around, and the same thing happened with him (the bumps). I was so weirded out, I had to google it and eventually read that it's normal. His seem to be more prominent in the AM when he has to urinate badly.


----------



## ArlosMom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, poor boy!! His rear end looks so painful  
Hope you find some relief for him, and a nice home!

Arlo was the first boy dog that I've ever spent any amount of time around, and the same thing happened with him (the bumps). I was so weirded out, I had to google it and eventually read that it's normal. His seem to be more prominent in the AM when he has to urinate badly.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I would contact all the rescues in your area, regardless of breed. I got my dog through a border collie rescue. First of all, I'm pretty sure he is no part border collie, and the rescue regularly lists other breeds, often as courtesy listings for people in your situation. I'd just email them all, include a picture and ask for help. The worst that happens is they say no.


----------



## mozart (Feb 24, 2012)

Thought I might update this.  My parents decided to keep the dog, after all, so it ended up being a happy ending.

I've since learned in my studies that dogs lack bulbourethral glands; the swelling is the erectile tissue of the bulbus glandis of the glans penis. Maybe a minor point, but I think it's worth mentioning just for clarity's sake.

Here are some photos of the healing process:


----------



## mozart (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## mozart (Feb 24, 2012)

Nowadays, he won't hold still long enough to get a good picture, but there's only a tiny hairless spot that remains as a scar, and he can still wag his stump.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Yikes! That looks painful, but seems to be healing up well. Oh, and as to your original question... Does it look a little something like this?










(My neutered dog. This happens from time to time. Vet said NBD).


----------



## mozart (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep, that's exactly how it appears, and as I now know, it's the expansion of the bulbus glandis.


----------



## basenjichimomma (Jan 19, 2013)

That sweet boy looks like basenji mix or full bred. I have a basenji-chi full bred are little less common than a mix.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

basenjichimomma said:


> That sweet boy looks like basenji mix or full bred. I have a basenji-chi full bred are little less common than a mix.


There is nothing in this thread requesting breed guesses?


----------



## mozart (Feb 24, 2012)

There was, actually:



mozart said:


> When it comes to contacting breed-specific rescues (I like those, after having a good experience with a Bloodhound group), any advice on which direction to go? The pound had him advertised as Blue Heeler / Lab. I can believe the Heeler, due to his bat ears and ticking coloration, but I don't really see the Lab. I almost thought he looked a touch Pit Bull / Bull Terrier in there, but the vet thinks he's Shepherd / Lab, and a dog person told me he looks part Basenji (his tail, when he had it, was long and straight, and I've never actually heard him bark, but that doesn't mean he can't).


He does certainly bark nowadays, though, so despite his appearances, I'm inclined to think that he doesn't have Basenji in him, after all, or at least not much. Who knows? I guess I don't care enough to purchase one of those DNA test kits, and from what I've heard, they aren't very accurate, anyway.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Huh. Must have missed it trying to skip all the giant gross pictures. Anyhow, that poster just popped in three totally random threads and said Basenji. I don't think they were offering you any help.


----------



## ShelterPups (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh My Goodness, What an amazing healing process. My Grandpuppy is a female Min Pin and some one did a terrible job of cropping his tail. They didn't leave enough skin at the end of her tail so the end of the tail could be covered.Honestly the tail looks like they used a meat cleaver to hack it off. YUK. the tail was healed by the time my daughter adopted her so we didn't see how badly it looked prior to healing.


----------

